# Rear windscreen wiper



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe just me, but does anyone else think a rear windscreen wiper would be useful? I appreciate that it probably wouldn't suit the car and spoil the aesthetic of the rear, but on wet days I sometimes find it difficult to see clearly out of the rear window. Any opinions?


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

best thing to do would be rain repellent few options on here -> viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1726970


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes on all 3 TTs I've had they've had a special ability to have the rear window covered in water when all others around are dry.

Must be just the low angle I guess but a rear wiper on a TT would definitely be out of place!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I wouldn't want one, it would tarnish the looks and you don't really need one - nor do you need a rain repellent, as most decent glass cleaners will leave a coating that repels water, e.g. Autoglym, Meguiars, DoDo Juice, etc ... the Meguiars is the best of those three IMO., rain just beads off the rear window, keeping it clear.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Most owners don't realise this, but the TT is equipped with a device for clearing rain from the rear window.
You will find it is located in the drivers foot-well on the right-hand side...


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I sometimes miss having a rear wiper, particularly when my TT has been parked in the rain. I would have optioned it if I could. As I said to the dealer at the time, "Can you think of any other new car available today that does not offer a rear wiper option?" You can get a rear wiper on practically any car, from a Smart to a Porsche 911.


----------

